# Where to get plants for your mantis?



## Jessie (Jul 8, 2017)

I need some pretty things, like fake flowers and such. And places i can get sticks and everything. Where do you guys go to get your supplies?


----------



## CosbyArt (Jul 8, 2017)

@Jessie Most dollar stores, larger department stores, and hobby stores have selections of floral goods - with most related items typically have a near monthly big sale or coupons too.

I bought several dozens (two bags stuffed full) of fake flowers when Walmart changed out it's stock for the seasons (spring/summer/fall). Look in their clearance aisle around August for it to happen again for spring/summer flowers, and mid to late November for the fall arrangements.


----------



## Jessie (Jul 8, 2017)

@CosbyArt i was told not to shop at thr dollar tree.


----------



## Jessie (Jul 8, 2017)

the


----------



## CosbyArt (Jul 8, 2017)

Jessie said:


> @CosbyArt i was told not to shop at thr dollar tree.


Hmm, why is that? Either way plenty of other stores to shop; although, Dollar Tree doesn't have the best selection anyway, they are usually hard to beat if your looking for a deal.


----------



## wetterdew (Jul 10, 2017)

Michaels have tons of flowers of every color.  I was just there yesterday choosing foliage.  Each branch cost between 2 and 15 dollars.  2 dollars for the most basic ones, 8-12 for the more interesting ones, and 15 for a branch with a fancy flower on it.  They had a 40% off sale when I went, so it ended up being decently priced I guess.  The sale lasts until the 15th IIRC, but I don't know if it's happening at all Michaels.

You could probably also find flowers at Joann fabrics.


----------



## Jessie (Jul 10, 2017)

@wetterdew what stuff wouldn't kill them?


----------



## Carnival Glass (Oct 4, 2017)

Since owning aquariums of fish, I've learned that whatever plastic plant you buy, it's good to soak them for a day to wash off any loose dye that might be on them. That way the mantis won't pick up any dye off it's feet when it grooms (or breathe in any loose dye in the air--plasticy smell gives it away). I find soft but firm (silk) leaf plants are easier for my mantis to hold onto. Also a lot of fake plants have sharp edges so I always run my finger along the edge to make sure it's smooth. Otherwise, craft store and dollar store plants are alright.  ^_^


----------

